# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nâng tốc độ cho máy cnc chạy step

## Letungquang

Chào buổi sáng..chào các bác..bác nào có cách hay hơn nâng tốc độ step thường lên ko?????? cách duy nhất em đang dùng là tăng bước truyền động bằng cơ khí....vd như dùng thanh răng hoặc vitme bước lớn nhằm hạn chế speed từ 400rpm trở lại.....với khoảng này step ít bị mất bước....trong dải tốc độ này em rất thích dùng step vì nó cho moment khá mạnh                        ...thanks các bác !  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Chuyển sang dùng step có hồi tiếp như hbs, alpha? Đảm bảo chạy nhanh dí theo ko kịp...

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác sử dụng nguồn cao nhất trong giới hạn driver sẽ tăng lên được phần nào.

----------


## Letungquang

> Chuyển sang dùng step có hồi tiếp như hbs, alpha? Đảm bảo chạy nhanh dí theo ko kịp...


hbs ......nói chung closeloop thì em nghĩ khỏi bàn :Wink: .........đang nói step thường mà lị

----------


## Letungquang

> --- Bác sử dụng nguồn cao nhất trong giới hạn driver sẽ tăng lên được phần nào.


em cũng làm như vậy rồi,nhưng step vs drive nóng :EEK!:

----------


## Letungquang

xem ra chỉ có cách của em truyền động cơ khí khả thi hơn :Wink: ........mỗi khi nó mất bước khổ lắm luôn........

----------


## Gamo

Tui thấy cái tiền ông tốn vào cơ khí thì đổ vào điện tử có lẽ dễ hơn. Ông thử dùng trục Z với bước ren lớn xem nó chạy ra sao?  :Cool:

----------


## Letungquang

> Tui thấy cái tiền ông tốn vào cơ khí thì đổ vào điện tử có lẽ dễ hơn. Ông thử dùng trục Z với bước ren lớn xem nó chạy ra sao?


à tận dụng những thứ có sẵn mờ.......... với lại hbs em có 1 mớ anh GÀ ạ :Big Grin: ....nhưng ý em muốn khai thác step thôi

----------


## Gamo

Uầy, HBS cũng là step mà  :Cool: , nó gắn thêm encoder nên chạy ở tốc độ cao vẫn rất chuẩn. Step thường ko có encoder nên khi chạy giữa các bước rất khó điều khiển chính xác nên chạy tốc độ cao có tải thì ko ngon.

Ông ko xài phí quá, bán lại tui đi. Tui có nhiều vít me bước lớn cho ông lựa chọn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

> Uầy, HBS cũng là step mà , nó gắn thêm encoder nên chạy ở tốc độ cao vẫn rất chuẩn. Step thường ko có encoder nên khi chạy giữa các bước rất khó điều khiển chính xác nên chạy tốc độ cao có tải thì ko ngon.
> 
> Ông ko xài phí quá, bán lại tui đi. Tui có nhiều vít me bước lớn cho ông lựa chọn


 :Wink:  khi nào chán tui bán, tui muốn làm thánh step thường cơ..nên mí ngâm.... cho đến khi.....cứu......mà nói thiệt chứ ..dân bán máy cứ đem mấy cái hbs cũa bọn trung cứt ..ra khè dân ko hiểu biết như tui....thấy ghét hà...tháng trước tui bị quéo đĩa enc mới thấy hbs chắc đã ngon???????? anpha tui chưa xài nhưng rõ ràng công nghệ cũa nhật phải hơn rồi

----------


## Gamo

À à... hehe... thôi dùng alphastep đi, nó dùng resolver nên bền á

Mà ông làm sao mà nó quéo luôn cái dĩa Enc hay vậy?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Letungquang

mà em thấy enc cũa hbs hình như chĩ đếm vòng ...thấy đơn giản quá ông gamo ạ??? nếu chuẩn hãng leadshine còn may ra ngion....chứ hàng bọn tàu nó dởm quá

----------


## Letungquang

> À à... hehe... thôi dùng alphastep đi, nó dùng resolver nên bền á
> 
> Mà ông làm sao mà nó quéo luôn cái dĩa Enc hay vậy?


thì nó cày quá .....nóng phát khiếp.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nope, đếm vòng thì độ phân giải chừng 1-2 xung/vòng Con nào chừng 100ppr thì có thể gọi là enc rồi

Cái vụ HBS bị quéo cái dĩa ngày xưa có nghe, do bọn Tàu nó tiết kiệm tiền nên làm cái dĩa bằng nhựa, nóng nó quéo. Tưởng giờ công nghệ đã nâng cấp rồi chứ  :Big Grin: 

Khi nào ông tính ve chai xác con HBS thì nói tui hé. Đang có 1 đống encoder ở đây

----------


## Letungquang

> Nope, đếm vòng thì độ phân giải chừng 1-2 xung/vòng Con nào chừng 100ppr thì có thể gọi là enc rồi
> 
> Cái vụ HBS bị quéo cái dĩa ngày xưa có nghe, do bọn Tàu nó tiết kiệm tiền nên làm cái dĩa bằng nhựa, nóng nó quéo. Tưởng giờ công nghệ đã nâng cấp rồi chứ


có lẽ số em nhọ quá nên dính hàng đểu của đểu chăng?? heheheh....đóng tiền ngu mới khôn ra được ông ạ :Mad:

----------


## CKD

Có vài ý kiến, kinh nghiệm bản thân cho hệ thống chạy step open loop. Mình tạo chủ đề mới để cô động nội dung hơn.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...Step-open-loop

----------


## Letungquang

> Có vài ý kiến, kinh nghiệm bản thân cho hệ thống chạy step open loop. Mình tạo chủ đề mới để cô động nội dung hơn.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...Step-open-loop


như mấy lậ luận em vừa xem thì những vấn đề bác đề cập em cũng từng thử qua...lợi thế của step là momen dải tốc độ thấp và ngược lại....nhiều quan điểm khác nhau về step....nhưng em cho rằng có biết cách khai thác step hay ko mới là tốt...chứ closeloop em miễn bàn

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác cứ so sánh hàng mới và hàng bãi rồi chém tùm lum.
Có bác nào trên diễn đàn mình khoe được bộ alpha nào mới cứng mà lắp lên máy của mình. Khoe được mình sẽ phong là đại gia chịu chơi nhất trên đây luôn.
Về độ mới thì.. mình thấy có nhiều servo mới cứng nhưng chưa thấy con alpha mới cứng nào.

HBS nó có vấn nạn của nó, dù là hàng hãng hay clone là encoder. Encoder của nó không chịu được nhiệt. Máy mình dùng thì nóng tới mức không sờ được nhưng chưa thấy tèo encoder. Chắc do thời gian làm việc chưa đủ lâu.

Còn về step open loop. Theo mình vấn đề cơ bản ở chổ ta làm gì và làm thế nào. Chứ máy công nghiệp nó vẫn chạy step ầm ầm mà.
Giải pháp cơ khí theo mình cũng không đúng. Vì yêu tố công suất là như nhau.
- Để máy có thể vận hành, di chuyển & tăng tốc cần một công suất nhất định để làm được việc đó.
- Để tăng tốc độ thì phải thay đổi tỷ số truyền cơ khí. Khi đó tốc độ sẽ tăng, nhưng moment tác dụng sẽ giảm. Vì căn bản là ở mức đó step chỉ đáp ứng được nhiêu đó.

----------


## Letungquang

> Mấy bác cứ so sánh hàng mới và hàng bãi rồi chém tùm lum.
> Đó bác nào trên diễn đàn mình khoe được bộ alpha nào mới cứng mà lắp lên máy của mình. Khoe được em sẽ phong là đại gia chịu chơi nhất trên đây luôn.
> Về độ mới thì.. em thấy có nhiều servo mới cứng nhưng chưa thấy con alpha mới cứng nào.
> 
> HBS nó có vấn nạn của nó, dù là hàng hãng hay clone là encoder. Encoder của nó không chịu được nhiệt. Máy em dùng thì nóng tới mức không sờ được nhưng chưa thấy tèo encoder. Chắc do thời gian làm việc chưa đủ lâu.
> Còn về step open loop. Theo em vấn đề cơ bản ở chổ ta làm gì và làm thế nào. Chứ máy công nghiệp nó vẫn chạy step ầm ầm mà.


em ko đem hàng mới ra nói à nha....hehe..ý em là khai thác step thôi(opencloop) :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Chào buổi sáng..chào các bác..bác nào có cách hay hơn nâng tốc độ step thường lên ko?????? cách duy nhất em đang dùng là tăng bước truyền động bằng cơ khí....vd như dùng thanh răng hoặc vitme bước lớn nhằm hạn chế speed từ 400rpm trở lại.....với khoảng này step ít bị mất bước....trong dải tốc độ này em rất thích dùng step vì nó cho moment khá mạnh                        ...thanks các bác !


thay step 3 phase, chạy điện 220Vac
hoặc 5 phase chạy 220Vac

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> em ko đem hàng mới ra nói à nha....hehe..ý em là khai thác step thôi(opencloop)


Ý là nói mấy lão khuyên đổi qua HBS rồi vì HBS nó hay hỏng enc do nóng nên khuyên đổi qua alpha ấy. Mà cái lão mình muốn nói là có cái ava béo ú ấy, khoái nhất là chọc lão này. He he he.
Nếu mua bộ alpha mới thì mua được một đống motor HBS để dùng dần rồi, hoặc mua cả xô enc để thay thế.

Trở lại vụ step open loop & dùng giải pháp cơ khí để tăng tốc độ.
Đường torque (moment) với tốc độ của motor size 86, dài 40 & 80 của Leadshine


Như cái giản đồ trên, chọn motor 86HS85

Xét tại điểm 400rpm thì torque sẽ trong khoảng 4Nm (mấy đường màu đỏ) và lúc này torque vừa đủ để chạy.
Giờ giả thuyết bác dùng hộp số để tăng tốc lên 2x. Vậy để chạy cùng tốc độ motor cần chạy 200rpm. Lại tra bảng lúc này torque chỉ khoảng 6Nm. Trong khi đó nếu đúng phải 8Nm mới chạy được (vì lực giảm 1/2 sau khi tăng tốc). Đó là chưa nói đến tổn hao do hiệu suất truyền cơ khí. *Vậy tại điểm này là không ổn.*

Xét tại điểm 800rpm thì torque sẽ trong khoảng 2Nm (mấy đường màu đỏ) và lúc này torque vừa đủ để chạy. 
Giờ giả thuyết bác dùng hộp số để tăng tốc lên 2x. Vậy để chạy cùng tốc độ motor cần chạy 400rpm. Lại tra bảng lúc này torque chỉ khoảng 4Nm. Nếu xét thêm hệ số truyền động trong hộp số có thường là 0.8. Vậy torque đầu ra còn khoảng 1.6Nm. *Vậy tại điểm này là không ổn.*

Đó là chưa nói đến hệ thống cơ khí, khi chạy nhanh hơn thì lực ma sát nhớt sẽ tăng lên.

*Kết luận của mình là.. giải pháp này không ổn trừ khi có nhu cầu đặc biệt hơn.*

_* Chỉ dựa vào logic & các quan hệ lực, tốc độ để tính. Có thể không đúng._

----------


## ducduy9104

> Chào buổi sáng..chào các bác..bác nào có cách hay hơn nâng tốc độ step thường lên ko?????? cách duy nhất em đang dùng là tăng bước truyền động bằng cơ khí....vd như dùng thanh răng hoặc vitme bước lớn nhằm hạn chế speed từ 400rpm trở lại.....với khoảng này step ít bị mất bước....trong dải tốc độ này em rất thích dùng step vì nó cho moment khá mạnh                        ...thanks các bác !


Đơn giản nhất bác đổi con step size lớn hơn -> torque lớn hơn ->  :Big Grin: qua đai tăng tốc

----------


## Letungquang

> Ý là nói mấy lão khuyên đổi qua HBS rồi vì HBS nó hay hỏng enc do nóng nên khuyên đổi qua alpha ấy. Mà cái lão mình muốn nói là có cái ava béo ú ấy, khoái nhất là chọc lão này. He he he.
> Nếu mua bộ alpha mới thì mua được một đống motor HBS để dùng dần rồi, hoặc mua cả xô enc để thay thế.
> 
> Trở lại vụ step open loop & dùng giải pháp cơ khí để tăng tốc độ.
> Đường torque (moment) với tốc độ của motor size 86, dài 40 & 80 của Leadshine
> 
> 
> Như cái giản đồ trên, chọn motor 86HS85
> 
> ...


hunm.....cũng đúng.......em hỏi bác ngoài lề chủ đề chút...chắc bác xài qua anpha rồi đúng ko?(em chưa xài anpha bao giờ) bác có nhận xét gì giữa hbs và anpha khi nằm trong cùng 1 dãi tốc độ?? ( em xin đề xuất là 1500rpm đi )

----------


## nhatson

> hunm.....cũng đúng.......em hỏi bác ngoài lề chủ đề chút...chắc bác xài qua anpha rồi đúng ko?(em chưa xài anpha bao giờ) bác có nhận xét gì giữa hbs và anpha khi nằm trong cùng 1 dãi tốc độ?? ( em xin đề xuất là 1500rpm đi )


tốc độ này thì dùng servo đi ah, nó ko phải là mục tiêu của step, 

NOTE thường servo motor quán tính cao , dùng tốt cho CNC củng chạy 1000RPM <> 2000RPM

ví dụ như con ac servo này, 1000rpm, 1500rpm là tốc độ tối đa của nó




http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/.../sh030113l.pdf

----------


## Nam CNC

----em thấy mỗi loại nó có những điểm tối ưu và ứng dụng vào những việc cụ thể , do đó đừng có bắt nó làm việc quá sức , cố lắm làm thành công nhưng độ ổn định nó có lâu bền không ? nó vật vã xay ra đúng cái lúc mà mình không muốn thì lúc đó muốn ném mẹ nó vào đống rác. ( xin lỗi em đang bức xúc cái vụ 500 chai USD ) .

---- Em luôn ủng hộ các bác nghiên cứu cái vụ đỉnh của step nó hiệu quả đến đâu để làm kiến thức , nhưng ứng dụng của em luôn có hệ số an toàn là 1.5-2 , là xài 50-70% công lực hãng công bố thôi vì môi trường mình xài đồ hãng nó có giống trong cái điều kiện nghiên cứu của người ta đâu.


Và cuối cùng cũng Thank you bác Gà Con , có lẽ hắn là một những cha đầu tiên xài anpha và phổ biến cho anh em .

----------


## Letungquang

> tốc độ này thì dùng servo đi ah, nó ko phải là mục tiêu của step, 
> 
> NOTE thường servo motor quán tính cao , dùng tốt cho CNC củng chạy 1000RPM <> 2000RPM
> 
> ví dụ như con ac servo này, 1000rpm, 1500rpm là tốc độ tối đa của nó
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/.../sh030113l.pdf


TRÌNH em ko đủ để chơi servo  :Big Grin:  như hbs thì dễ,alpha chưa xài nhưng có thể chơi được

----------


## CKD

Con HBS hay Alpha thì nó cũng là step, đều có nhược điểm theo torque/speed.
Khác chăng là rủi ro mất bước có giảm nên an toàn hơn. Chứ vượt ngưỡng chịu đựng thì nó cũng error hà.

Mình dùng HBS không phải vì nó có thể sửa sai.. mà chỉ đảm bảo đã chạy thì không sai. Tức là nếu phát hiện sai thì ngừng máy, không chạy nữa, chứ không phải vừa chạy, vừa sai vừa sửa sai. Cách tính toán, lựa chọn thì cũng như step thường thôi. Nếu máy mình gắn HBS size bi nhiêu thì gắn step thường vẫn size bi nhiêu là đủ chạy. Tất nhiên với step open loop thì rủi ro mất bước lâu lâu vẫn có.

Thông thường max speed cho step mình dùng ở 800-1000rpm.

----------

Letungquang

----------


## Gamo

> thay step 3 phase, chạy điện 220Vac
> hoặc 5 phase chạy 220Vac


Chưa test 3 pha nhưng vote cho 5 pha.

Ủa, mà bác Letungquang chạy con HBS trong bao lâu mà nó quéo vậy bác? Bác ở miền Tây đúng hem? Hay là qua CKD gỡ con HBS của hắn ra xem tại sao con của hắn ko bị quéo?

----------


## Letungquang

> Chưa test 3 pha nhưng vote cho 5 pha.
> 
> Ủa, mà bác Letungquang chạy con HBS trong bao lâu mà nó quéo vậy bác? Bác ở miền Tây đúng hem? Hay là qua CKD gỡ con HBS của hắn ra xem tại sao con của hắn ko bị quéo?


chạy liên tục ngày đêm ko nghỉ khoảng tuần lễ thì.............. :Wink:

----------


## Letungquang

> Con HBS hay Alpha thì nó cũng là step, đều có nhược điểm theo torque/speed.
> Khác chăng là rủi ro mất bước có giảm nên an toàn hơn. Chứ vượt ngưỡng chịu đựng thì nó cũng error hà.
> 
> Mình dùng HBS không phải vì nó có thể sửa sai.. mà chỉ đảm bảo đã chạy thì không sai. Tức là nếu phát hiện sai thì ngừng máy, không chạy nữa, chứ không phải vừa chạy, vừa sai vừa sửa sai. Cách tính toán, lựa chọn thì cũng như step thường thôi. Nếu máy mình gắn HBS size bi nhiêu thì gắn step thường vẫn size bi nhiêu là đủ chạy. Tất nhiên với step open loop thì rủi ro mất bước lâu lâu vẫn có.
> 
> Thông thường max speed cho step mình dùng ở 800-1000rpm.


hbs thì công năng của nó ok...em đang liên tưởng đến alpha nó so vs hbs ý mà...

----------


## Gamo

> chạy liên tục ngày đêm ko nghỉ khoảng tuần lễ thì..............


Ui giời ui, con lạy bố  :Wink: 




> hbs thì công năng của nó ok...em đang liên tưởng đến alpha nó so vs hbs ý mà...


Alpha thì chắc chắn là ko lo bị quéo dĩa encoder rồi đóa, nhưng mà chạy kiểu ông thì chắc alpha mới khui thùng cũng banh sau 1 tháng  :Wink:

----------

Letungquang

----------


## Letungquang

> Ui giời ui, con lạy bố 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha thì chắc chắn là ko lo bị quéo dĩa encoder rồi đóa, nhưng mà chạy kiểu ông thì chắc alpha mới khui thùng cũng banh sau 1 tháng


chắc ông chưa biết dân chạy gỗ nhiều.....tui chạy như vậy mà còn ít đấy ...tụi nó cho máy chạy như trâu như bò ...tui cho máy chạy như vậy còn ít nữa mà :Wink:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Letungquang

> chắc ông chưa biết dân chạy gỗ nhiều.....tui chạy như vậy mà còn ít đấy ...tụi nó cho máy chạy như trâu như bò ...tui cho máy chạy như vậy còn ít nữa mà


mà tui chưa được sờ vào alpha nên ko đánh giá được...nhưng theo tui nghĩ chắc ngon hơn hbs

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em chạy ngày có 16-17h, ban đêm cho hàng xóm ngủ nữa, chắc sau này cũng phải thiết kế phòng cách âm. 
@Bác Letungquang. Em chạy trục X là Alphastep giải nhiệt nước, còn Y thì chạy step thường size 86 thôi ạ.

----------

Letungquang

----------


## huuminhsh

> Ý là nói mấy lão khuyên đổi qua HBS rồi vì HBS nó hay hỏng enc do nóng nên khuyên đổi qua alpha ấy. Mà cái lão mình muốn nói là có cái ava béo ú ấy, khoái nhất là chọc lão này. He he he.
> Nếu mua bộ alpha mới thì mua được một đống motor HBS để dùng dần rồi, hoặc mua cả xô enc để thay thế.
> 
> Trở lại vụ step open loop & dùng giải pháp cơ khí để tăng tốc độ.
> Đường torque (moment) với tốc độ của motor size 86, dài 40 & 80 của Leadshine
> 
> 
> Như cái giản đồ trên, chọn motor 86HS85
> 
> ...


nếu tính theo bác thì cứ chỗ nào max công suất thì phan thôi ^^.xong ta lại kiếm vít me và hộp số cho phù hợp  :Big Grin: .  cho em hỏi thêm là cái momen gây ra mất bước có tỷ lệ thuận với momen động cơ ko ta ?

----------


## Letungquang

> --- Em chạy ngày có 16-17h, ban đêm cho hàng xóm ngủ nữa, chắc sau này cũng phải thiết kế phòng cách âm. 
> @Bác Letungquang. Em chạy trục X là Alphastep giải nhiệt nước, còn Y thì chạy step thường size 86 thôi ạ.


ủa có laọi alpha giải nhiệt nước nữa ta????????? Y thì em vẫn chạy step thường rồi size 86 dài 113....mà loại giải nhiệt nước nó như nào bác??cho em mở rộng con mắt cái coi?????

----------


## CKD

1. Alpha mà mua mới thì mua được cả đội hbs.
2. Alpha mà mua cũ thì cũng rủi ro chết thôi, chết do bệnh già. HBS thì teo enc, alpha thì teo luôn driver.
3. Do alpha không có đĩa encoder nên nó không thể quéo được.
4. Alpha hay HBS thì chạy đều nóng, nhất là làm việc trong môi trường không có điều hoà. Muốn giải nhiệt thì option cho nó giải nhiệt. Muốn gió thì gió mà muốn nước thì nước  :Smile:

----------

Letungquang

----------


## Letungquang

> 1. Alpha mà mua mới thì mua được cả đội hbs.
> 2. Alpha mà mua cũ thì cũng rủi ro chết thôi, chết do bệnh già. HBS thì teo enc, alpha thì teo luôn driver.
> 3. Do alpha không có đĩa encoder nên nó không thể quéo được.
> 4. Alpha hay HBS thì chạy đều nóng, nhất là làm việc trong môi trường không có điều hoà. Muốn giải nhiệt thì option cho nó giải nhiệt. Muốn gió thì gió mà muốn nước thì nước


hummh thì ra vậy..giải nhiệt ko phải vấn đề lờn lắm,,,,mua 1 lố quạt về chế lại la ok :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

- Momen xoắn: Alpha 911 là lớn nhất mà có 4Nm thôi trong khi HBS có 8Nm và 12Nm.
- Giá: Same same nhau. HBS xịn đắt hơn tẹo thi phải.
- Độ nóng: nóng như nhau.
- Độ ồn: Alpha chịu khó chỉnh chọt + may mắn chạy êm như Servo  :Big Grin: , HBS thấy kêu như step thường.
- Dây nhợ: Alpha phải hàn rắc, hàn dây, kiếm xây đúng chuẩn rất nhọc, HBS có dây đi theo + cầu đấu domino tiện dụng.
- Chốt lại: Alpha do quá già cỗi đã thấy có hỏng vặt, HBS cũng đã có cháy nổ công suất.

Trục X máy gỗ nhà em chạy 10m/p dùng alpha 98+gear1/7+ thanh răng, cầy 24/24/2 năm rồi vẫn ổn, dùng quạt nên vẫn nóng lắm.

----------


## Letungquang

> - Momen xoắn: Alpha 911 là lớn nhất mà có 4Nm thôi trong khi HBS có 8Nm và 12Nm.
> - Giá: Same same nhau. HBS xịn đắt hơn tẹo thi phải.
> - Độ nóng: nóng như nhau.
> - Độ ồn: Alpha chịu khó chỉnh chọt + may mắn chạy êm như Servo , HBS thấy kêu như step thường.
> - Dây nhợ: Alpha phải hàn rắc, hàn dây, kiếm xây đúng chuẩn rất nhọc, HBS có dây đi theo + cầu đấu domino tiện dụng.
> - Chốt lại: Alpha do quá già cỗi đã thấy có hỏng vặt, HBS cũng đã có cháy nổ công suất.
> 
> Trục X máy gỗ nhà em chạy 10m/p dùng alpha 98+gear1/7+ thanh răng, cầy 24/24/2 năm rồi vẫn ổn, dùng quạt nên vẫn nóng lắm.


máy bác khổ lớn ko???kéo mấy spin vậy??

----------


## nhatson

> - Momen xoắn: Alpha 911 là lớn nhất mà có 4Nm thôi trong khi HBS có 8Nm và 12Nm.
> - Giá: Same same nhau. HBS xịn đắt hơn tẹo thi phải.
> - Độ nóng: nóng như nhau.
> - Độ ồn: Alpha chịu khó chỉnh chọt + may mắn chạy êm như Servo , HBS thấy kêu như step thường.
> - Dây nhợ: Alpha phải hàn rắc, hàn dây, kiếm xây đúng chuẩn rất nhọc, HBS có dây đi theo + cầu đấu domino tiện dụng.
> - Chốt lại: Alpha do quá già cỗi đã thấy có hỏng vặt, HBS cũng đã có cháy nổ công suất.
> 
> Trục X máy gỗ nhà em chạy 10m/p dùng alpha 98+gear1/7+ thanh răng, cầy 24/24/2 năm rồi vẫn ổn, dùng quạt nên vẫn nóng lắm.


HSB turning được mà kụ, tại ku ko turning đoá thoai

----------


## Letungquang

vớiem thì tiêu chí giá ko thành vấn đề....em chỉ quan tâm tới chất lượng vá độ ổn định mà thoi    :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thế thì kiếm tủ lạnh & mấy em chân dài phục vụ nó đi bác :x :x :x  :Wink:

----------


## Letungquang

> Ui, thế thì kiếm tủ lạnh & mấy em chân dài phục vụ nó đi bác :x :x :x


tui còn ko có chân dài để phục vụ đây  :Wink: ...tui m2 nuôi được chân dài thì mấy cái cnc ...........DẸP....

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

> ủa có laọi alpha giải nhiệt nước nữa ta????????? Y thì em vẫn chạy step thường rồi size 86 dài 113....mà loại giải nhiệt nước nó như nào bác??cho em mở rộng con mắt cái coi?????


--- Em nói thế cho ghê ghớm thôi, nhìn nó cùi bắp lắm ạ, lắp 2 miếng nhôm thêm miếng keo tản nhiệt ốp vào thân motor, định làm đồ gá cho đàng hoàng mà làm biếng nên thôi, chơi luôn cộng dây kẽm cho nhanh  :Smile:  . Với lại cũng nhờ có cái két nước quà của đại ca Namcnc nên nước không nóng cho lắm.

----------

CKD, Letungquang

----------


## Letungquang

con step của bác duonghoang là asm66 ah? hay 98....911 àh

----------


## Gamo

> --- Em nói thế cho ghê ghớm thôi, nhìn nó cùi bắp lắm ạ, lắp 2 miếng nhôm thêm miếng keo tản nhiệt ốp vào thân motor, định làm đồ gá cho đàng hoàng mà làm biếng nên thôi, chơi luôn cộng dây kẽm cho nhanh  . Với lại cũng nhờ có cái két nước quà của đại ca Namcnc nên nước không nóng cho lắm.


Nam ròm, cho tau 1 cái két giải nhiệt với :x :x :x

----------


## duonghoang

--- Của em con 911 bác ah.
@Anh Gamo: may mà em đua trước, ko vào tay anh roài  :Smile: )

----------


## Letungquang

àh thì ra cách giải nhiệt nông dân đây mà.  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nếu đầu tư thêm thì cũng được như mấy bác IT  :Smile: )

----------


## Letungquang

> --- Nếu đầu tư thêm thì cũng được như mấy bác IT )


mấy cái này hình như nằm trong con CPU máy tính được giới thiệu là cấu hình mạnh nhất thế giới

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà hình avatar là ai vậy bác?

----------


## Letungquang

> Ủa, mà hình avatar là ai vậy bác?


àh đứa em gái bác....

----------


## solero

> Ủa, mà hình avatar là ai vậy bác?


Chắc là em nuôi, thường con gì để nuôi khi lớn sẽ làm thịt  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Letungquang

> Chắc là em nuôi, thường con gì để nuôi khi lớn sẽ làm thịt


bác cứ đùa ..... :Wink: ko...em gái ruột..mới 21 tuổi..đang học DH kinh tế _khoa quản trị ở quận 3

----------

